# Rescue dog-want to train to play



## Mr Chips (Jul 3, 2011)

I obtained a 3 yr-old min poodle/min schnauzer mix from a local shelter who I suspect was fairly well cared for by his previous owner. The problem is my little guy either never had toys or was just not played with by his human companions. He just doesn't seem to know anything about playing ball, tug-o-war, or anything else. When I try to play with him he just looks at the toy and then looks at me and lays down or walks away. 

Help!! How can I go about getting him interested in games, toys, or something that can keep him busy? All ideas and suggestions are welcomed ESPECIALLY from those of you who may have faced this issue with a rescue dog.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

my nephew rescued a dog last winter, and he didnt play at all. He was a nice dog, friendly and all, but didnt know how to play. They bought all kinds of toys for him, but he just didnt get it. However, once they got another dog, she kind of taught him how to play. So, not suggesting you go get another dog right now, lol, but maybe if you could arrange some doggie play dates with people you know who have nice dogs, it would help.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you done any clicker training with the dog? You can free shape a dog to play with a toy. At first, you're going to be clicking and treating for just the slightest interest in a toy - even just looking at it. Over time, you can increase the criteria, so the dog has to pick up the toy to get the click/treat, then shake it, then play with it, etc.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Have you done any clicker training with the dog? You can free shape a dog to play with a toy. At first, you're going to be clicking and treating for just the slightest interest in a toy - even just looking at it. Over time, you can increase the criteria, so the dog has to pick up the toy to get the click/treat, then shake it, then play with it, etc.


Yep, this is how I get/have gotten Wally interested in objects. 

I've noticed I've had to teach him to play games (which is...an adventure since I have no idea how to teach a lot of the typical games like tug LOL). About all I know how to do is try to break down the game and teach each step - the free shaping approach GottaLuvMutts mentions.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe... Its too easy for him to get toys?

With Kodi, if he has free access to it, or I just give it to him, he has no interest, its no fun, its too easy. 
Perhaps...
When you are with him, get a toy, and don't let him play with it. I don't mean say no or anything that would discourage play, but keep it to yourself, like its the BEST TOY IN THE WORLD!!! (Yes, its that important) Play with the toy yourself, make sure your puppy sees you having fun, your mood is a great indicator for him to gauge his reactions and keep the toy with you all day, that way anytime the puppy sees you, he sees what a great time you are having with that toy. Then, when he really wants the toy, increase the drive for it. With Kodi and Roonie (my other dog), this means sitting on the floor and dragging the toy around you, so the puppy has to chase it around you, then, let him have it. 

Hope that helps.  

(this also works on treats, whenever we feed chews (oinkies, raw-hides((I know, but the dogs love them, and we have never ever had a problem with them, when it comes down to it, its a personal decision and its not going to change)))what was I saying? Oh yes. Whenever we feed chews, both dogs have to sit to get it, but that's not enough for Kodi, if we just give it to him when he sits or downs, he will drop it and go find Roonie's (because it MUST be better and more exciting) so I do like I suggested with a toy, I sit on the floor and make him chase the chew around me until he really wants it. Then, when he gets it, he had to work for it and for whatever reason, he doesn't go try to eat Roonie's and Roonie can chew his in peace)


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

You just have to show them these things are fun. Start out with treat/reward based toys and then move onto other things. Also, watching other dogs can help. Here is one of my rescues figuring out that a Ball can be fun http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OwiOqzYzVI


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Have you done any clicker training with the dog? You can free shape a dog to play with a toy. At first, you're going to be clicking and treating for just the slightest interest in a toy - even just looking at it. Over time, you can increase the criteria, so the dog has to pick up the toy to get the click/treat, then shake it, then play with it, etc.


This is how I did it too.


----------

